# How do I get rid of these weeds



## RET (May 28, 2017)

Hello everyone
The pictures show some weeds that I'm having trouble getting rid of. Does anyone know what they are and how to get rid of them?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Looks like plantain and clover. Anything with 2,4-D should knock out the plantain, and triclopyr will take out the clover.


----------



## Mikelawkent (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm going through same issues. See my post of "Name that weed and how it dies".

So far I have used Weed-b-gon and Killx. Weed-b-gon has given the best result so far without going overboard. But the stuff I have growing is epically aggressive. So I am attempting to "nuke" it with Round-up super concentrate.

Try Weed-b-gon if you have not already. give it about 5-7 days. you should see some action then.

If your looking to spot treat them, I have used white vinegar and liquid soap mixture. Seems to do the job.

Good luck


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

RET, are you familiar with 'triangle approach of weed control'?

The bottom of the triangle are easy to kill weeds that we do not want to bother identifying. These types of weeds are easily killed using 2,4D (possibly in combination with Dicamba and/or MCPP). Example of these products would be Ortho Weed B Gon & Spectracide Weed Stop. Usually you can see results within 7 days. If you had plenty of weeds, you can repeat this process a second time.

The middle part of the triangle are tougher to kill. These will be things like Clover, Chickweed, Oxalis, Wild Violets and Ground Ivy. The kills will be slower, often 2-3 treatments are needed 14 days apart. These types of weeds are killed using Triclopyr (concentrations of 8%). Example of product to use would be Ortho Weed B Gon Chickweed, Clover and Oxalis Killer For Lawns.

The top part... well, that needs the use of specialty herbicides. But if you started out with 20+ weed types, you will probably be down to 2-3 at this point.

As with anything, please read the label of the product you are using.


----------



## RET (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info people.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Here's a Weed Gallery Thumbnail


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I keep bookmarking that page on every device, but everytime I need to find it I'm on a different one lol it is very handy!


----------

